# Favorite Tape Measure?



## cashishift (Jun 8, 2009)

I need to buy a new 25 footer.. what's your favorite? Why?


----------



## Philament (Dec 9, 2014)

Stanley Fatmax. 








I like that it doesn't have a whole lot of bulk or rubber and the tang can be used to measure inverted as well as normal. I find a lot of the other 25's are either too convex (greater standout, but harder to read) or not enough (easier to read,but very little stand out) the stanley has a nice balance.


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Love the Bostitch series: 
https://www.amazon.com/BOSTITCH-33-001-Bi-Material-Armour-25-Feet/dp/B003HGH47Q


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

The one I can put my hands on when I need it.:laughing:

I bet I have 10 tapes....they are all good quality/brand names. 

If I'm working in the shop or doing something on-site, I make sure the same tape gets used throughout the job. 

Right now it's a 25' and 40' Fat Max but if the Lufkin is handy...I'll grab that.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

A cheap one, brand doesn't matter.

I buy good ones, they "walk away".

Cheap ones last forever.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Komeleon.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

I prefer the Milwaukee tapes, the ones with the magnetic ends. They have a larger hook compared to the fatmax. I do also have a newer fatmax in the van, but given a choice, I always grab the Milwaukee.


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Fatmax.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

The little round ones (push button side) that homeowners get for you when you ask if they happen to have a tape measure handy.

...ok, they're not 25', but anyway.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

Mark...I think it was you that told me who made the Big Johnson tapes now.

Do you remember who?

That is a great tape a great belt holder.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

This.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> This.


I use one in the shop quite often but it's an inside reading rule.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

Robie said:


> I use one in the shop quite often but it's an inside reading rule.


You can only get the hook with this model.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

My favorite is a 16'. For 25' probably the fatmax, but I also use the Powerlock and a Kobalt stainless steel.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> This.


:thumbsup:That's for finish work, he's looking framing (I think).


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie said:


> Mark...I think it was you that told me who made the Big Johnson tapes now.
> 
> Do you remember who?
> 
> That is a great tape a great belt holder.


Fisco "Big T"


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Robie,

Hard to find, but here's one:

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JGZOQ4G/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

MarkJames said:


> Robie,
> 
> Hard to find, but here's one:
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JGZOQ4G/ref=olp_product_details?_encoding=UTF8&me=


Thanks.

It got pricey since I bought mine at Lowes.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

hdavis said:


> :thumbsup:That's for finish work, he's looking framing (I think).


I've used mine for laying out an entire floor for core holes to putting the iron through the holes to measuring the lav tubes on the trimout.


----------



## hammer7896 (Feb 28, 2010)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> This.




I carry this same style rule everyday. 


Mike


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

Komeleon 16'


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Regular old Stanley Powerlock.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Pretty much Stanley fatmax or powerlock. I've had some brands where the scale was off. The Stanley tapes seem to be the most consistent and accurate.
Oh, and I use a Hulti laser measure too.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

KillerToiletSpider said:


> This.


The first EC I worked for wiring houses wouldn't let us use anything but these. Said a tape was a waste of time.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

I use a 2 ft stick with notches . :thumbsup:


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

blacktop said:


> I use a 2 ft stick with notches . :thumbsup:


I use a bunch of the paper ones from IKEA taped together to make 20 feet


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

'25 or 30 Maxsteel. They are a litle heavier than ths std Stanley, but still roll into corners, with better stand out than the std Powerlock.

The problem is that they quit making them, & are hard to find.

If I still worked outdoors, I'd be all over the Fatmax's.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Lufkin, fatmax, stabila...whatever is laying around. 

I will not admit how many tapes I own in public...my addiction is only second to razors knives.

They should have a 1 800# for people like me who flood their tools boxes with redundancy :laughing:


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Fatmax 30.


----------



## Mansfield97 (May 21, 2015)

I use the fatmax autolock, but I don't use that feature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

27' Stabila


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Jun 29, 2016)

25' fatmax


----------



## vff9 (Dec 1, 2008)

Fatmax 30' 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunset Designs (Dec 15, 2014)

25' Fatmax with magnetic end


----------



## jrp458 (Jun 13, 2016)

Kobalts and the non-magnetic Milwaukees.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Quickdraw self marking tape measure :thumbsup:


----------



## ofmanyone (Aug 3, 2016)

No magnets, no oversized, underengineered dumb ends. Fat max all day! Just twist the magnets and they come right off, no damage. Those brilliant fellas designed that right in!!

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

Fast Cap Old Stand-by for finishing. 

Fatmax for everything else.


----------



## ofmanyone (Aug 3, 2016)

Now there's a carpenter. Who else knows about the flat backs?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

As long as it's in one piece, ain't rusty, I can read the numbers and it isn't full of caked on crap I'm good for most measuring. I wished Tajima made a wider model tape....I like the white backround ...easier to read


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

My Dad wouldn't stop giving me chit if I used anything but a good old Stanley powerlock.


----------



## TheGrizz (Sep 16, 2011)

robotnbr1 said:


> My Dad wouldn't stop giving me chit if I used anything but a good old Stanley powerlock.




Wait, your dad has stopped giving you ***** at some point? Mine never has. Ever. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

35' Fatmax, 11' reach and can handle the full lenth of most walls in my work.


----------



## robotnbr1 (May 30, 2014)

TheGrizz said:


> Wait, your dad has stopped giving you ***** at some point? Mine never has.




So so true, neither has mine, and so I'll avoid giving him ammo, and use the tape measure he thinks is best. It's funny, I work completely different when he's at another job.


----------



## TxElectrician (May 21, 2008)

robotnbr1 said:


> So so true, neither has mine. It's funny, I work completely different when he's at another job.


Probably why he still gives you $%!+.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

Anything but Stanley. Have you ever tried comparing the locks on the Stanely tapes to any other tape? The locks on Stanley's are horrible. They must have been on drugs when they designed them. Even the Stanley quick lock ones doesn't hold the tape. 

DeWalt is o.k. I think someone mentioned Kopemon or whatever, those work pretty good.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

For framing, the 35' fatmax does the job well. I rarely use the lock, if at all.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

META said:


> For framing, the 35' fatmax does the job well. I rarely use the lock, if at all.



What if you're taking notes and you want to set your tape on the floor with it locked so you can write stuff down? Most my Stanley's will wind themselves back up when I do that. Makes me want to throw them.


----------



## bcook19791 (Aug 24, 2016)

I use fatmax tapes. I use a 30ft when framing or working on exterior. Tend to use a 25ft on interior.
Use a traditional stanley in the shop.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

KennMacMoragh said:


> What if you're taking notes and you want to set your tape on the floor with it locked so you can write stuff down? Most my Stanley's will wind themselves back up when I do that. Makes me want to throw them.


Hmm, I honestly haven't had much of an issue when locking. Granted, rolling out and measuring have gotten so second hand I don't even pay attention. I do notice one needs to really push the lock fully down to engage, though.


----------



## Bedfordboy116 (May 11, 2014)

I'm not a huge fan of the FatMax. Have some DeWalt that came with some organizers I bought a few years ago, and I think they are better. Currently I'm using Milwaukee though. Keep a 16' on me practically all the time, and a 25' for when I need it.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

META said:


> I do notice one needs to really push the lock fully down to engage, though.


Yep. The only time I've had one slip on me is when I get sloppy about that.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

When they get worn down they won't lock at all. The auto lock style is the kind that slips even when they are new. The only reason to buy a Stanely is when there's nothing else at the store.


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I am sure there are better tapes avaliable. My tapes wear out way before the lock ever does. The far left is still usable, but the metal is getting so thin it will cut your hand. The middle one got caught, crimped and cracked. The right one is my daily.


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Sep 16, 2008)

I've had it happen a couple of times where the lock wears out first. If a little bit of dirt gets in there you can't even push it down. I just don't like messing with them so I try and avoid buying them.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I wouldn't use an auto lock if you paid me. :laughing:

Not that I know anything about them not working right; I just have no use for the concept. I'm with Meta--other aspects wear out way sooner. 'Course, that all comes down to your own typical usage...


----------



## gbruzze1 (Dec 17, 2008)

Tajima G 16'


Gary


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Fat max .

I tried the Milwaukee but the stupid thing tips over all the time. The blade catch is round.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

JT Wood said:


> Fat max .
> 
> I tried the Milwaukee but the stupid thing tips over all the time. The blade catch is round.


Thanks for that. I keep eyeballing them. I won't no more.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Fat max above ground, a cheap millwaukee when we're in the footings.


----------

